# OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?



## Antiscammer (24 September 2010)

Die Firma "OPM Media" sowie der zugehörige Inkassodienstleister "DOZ Deutsche Zentralinkasso" machen neuerdings zusätzlichen Druck auf angebliche "Schuldner", die sich auf den Portalen "drive2u" oder "live2gether" angemeldet haben. Es werden in den Mahnschreiben sogenannte "Klageentwürfe" mitgeschickt.

Was ist davon zu halten? 

Schauen wir uns die Formulierungen dieser wüsten Klagetirade, die angeblich unmittelbar bei Nichtzahlung demnächst an das zuständige Gericht versendet werden soll, einmal näher an.



			
				Klageentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internetportal ist also vergleichbar mit einem "Schwarzen Brett", an dem Inserate aufgehängt und gelesen werden.



Nein, das Angebot ist eben nicht vergleichbar mit einem "Schwarzen Brett". Denn schwarze Bretter, wie sie etwa typischerweise an Universitäten zum Aushang wilder Kleinanzeigen benutzt werden dürfen, pflegen kostenlos zu sein. 

Der Dienstleister gibt also selbst zu, dass er eine Leistung anbietet, die für gewöhnlich kostenlos erhältlich ist, ähnlich wie bei einem allgemein unkontrolliert zugänglichen "Schwarzen Brett". Und er gibt zu, für diese dem Anschein nach kostenlose Leistung dann doch überraschend Geld verlangen zu wollen. Worin im Vergleich zu anderen kostenlosen Internetportalen der Mehrwert bestehen soll, bleibt offen. Das fand auch das Amtsgericht Alzey unakzeptabel:



AG Alzey schrieb:


> Für die Annahme einer arglistigen Täuschung spricht zudem, dass ansonsten das Geschäftskonzept der Klägerin nicht plausibel erscheint. Unterstellt man, dass ein auf die Internetseite zugreifender Verbraucher die Vergütungspflichtigkeit kennen würde, ergibt sich die Frage, was diesen dazu verleiten sollte, das Angebot der Klägerin ohne vorherige Testmöglichkeit zu nutzen, wenn gerade eine Vielzahl vergleichbarer Angebote im Bereich der Mitfahrzentrale zur kostenlosen Nutzung über das Internet bereitsteht.



Das AG Alzey spricht also explizit von arglistiger Täuschung.

Das sieht der Dienstleister bis heute noch nicht so, denn sein Inkassoeintreiber schreibt weiter:



			
				Klageentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits neben den Eingabefeldern für die persönlichen Daten ist ersichtlich, dass der Preis für den einjährigen Datenbankzugang monatlich EUR 8,00 inkl Mehrwertsteuer beträgt. Am unteren Seitenrand befindet sich zusätzlich der Hinweis, dass insgesamt für ein Jahr Mitgliedschaft ein Preis in Höhe von EUR 96,00 entsteht.



Nun, schauen wir uns das doch einmal aus der Nähe an, wie die Seite momentan aussieht:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dieser Preishinweis ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Witz.
Die Kostenpflicht ist zwar irgendwie _mit sehr viel gutem Willen_ "ersichtlich" :scherzkeks:, wenn man erst einmal von ihr Kenntnis hat, aber sie ist eben _nicht_ *"sofort erkennbar",* wie es von § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie von § 312c BGB in Verbindung mit Art. 246 EGBGB gefordert wird. Dort heißt es:



			
				Art. 246 EGBGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 1 Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> 
> (1) Bei Fernabsatzverträgen muss der Unternehmer dem Verbraucher rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Vertragserklärung folgende Informationen in einer dem eingesetzten Fernkommunikationsmittel entsprechenden Weise klar und verständlich und unter Angabe des geschäftlichen Zwecks zur Verfügung stellen:
> ...
> ...



Von einer "klaren und verständlichen" Preisauszeichnung kann hier keinesfalls die Rede sein.
Die Information erfolgt auch nicht in einer "dem eingesetzten Kommunikationsmittel entsprechenden Weise". 
Und ebenfalls widerspricht sie den Erfordernissen aus § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, denn sie ist weder "leicht erkennbar" noch "deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar". Man findet den Preishinweis nur nach Suche.
Denn die Preisauszeichnung erfolgt hier in Kleinstschrift und im Fließtext. Offenbar ging es nicht noch kleiner, es ist bei üblicher Bildschirmauflösung hart an der Lesbarkeitsgrenze. Noch extremer bei dem Hinweis auf die 96 Euro in der verschämten Fußzeile ganz unten unter dem Eingabefeld:

"**für die Mindestlaufzeit des Vertrags (12 Monate) ergibt sich so ein Betrag von EUR 96,00."

Fehlt nur noch, dass der Dienstleister für das Lesen seiner Preishinweise in den "AGB" eine Lupe vorschreibt.

Bei kostenpflichtigen Internetseiten erwartet der Verbraucher ein solches Versteckspiel nicht. Und er muss es im übrigen auch nicht in dieser hier dargebotenen lächerlichen Form erwarten, das ist gefestigte Rechtsprechung. Es ist dem Verbraucher nicht zuzumuten, in einer Art Schnitzeljagd aktiv auf die Suche nach einem eventuell irgendwo auf der Seite angebrachten Preishinweis gehen zu müssen.

Ein zusätzlich hier zu beobachtendes Gestaltungsmerkmal ist die Tatsache, dass die Preisangabe nicht als Zahl, sondern in Worten ausgeschrieben wurde: 
"...zum Preis von monatlich acht Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer**..."​Auch dieses Gestaltungsmerkmal verschleiert absichtlich die Kostenpflicht, da der Verbraucher üblicherweise nicht damit rechnet, die Preisangabe nicht als Zahl vorzufinden.

Und wo ist bei dem Angebot die Aufklärung über die Zahlungsmodalitäten? Kontonummer? Bank? Auch dies wird in Art. 246 EGBG gefordert.

Wenn der Verbraucher im Supermarkt einen Joghurt kauft, dann ist dort schließlich auch der Preishinweis von z.B.
* -,59 €* inkl. MWSt​direkt an der Ware in auffälliger Form angebracht. 

Und nicht in Form z.B. eines albernen Hinweises, rechts an der Wand neben dem Kühlregal:

"Dieser hervorragende, hochqualitative Erdbeerjoghurt aus der Vorzugsmilch glücklicher ostwestfälischer Hochlandrinder kostet nur die Kleinigkeit von siebenundzwanzig zentraleuropäischen Euro und vierundfünfzig mitteleuropäischen Cents pro Becher aus spezialangefertigtem Spritzguss-Polyäthylen, inklusive Mehrwertsteuer des Freistaats Bayern. Für die Nutzung des Aluminiumdeckels wird eine Leasing-Sondergebühr von drei Euro sechsundachtzig pro Tag berechnet. Mit dem Griff ins Regal schließen Sie ein Abonnement zum Kauf von siebenundsiebzig Joghurts monatlich ab, gültig für ein Jahr. Das Joghurt-Abo verlängert sich automatisch um ein weiteres Jahr, wenn es nicht siebenundfünfzig Tage vor Ablauf des nächsten Schaltkalenderjahres per Einschreiben und Rückschein gegenüber der Buntekuh-Joghurt Ltd. gekündigt wird. Der Kaufpreis ist im Voraus vor dem Griff ins Regal zu entrichten, zahlbar auf das in der Besenkammer im Aushang angeschlagene Anderkonto in Liechtenstein. Um Mißbrauch von Nahrungsmitteln und vorsätzlichen Mundraub zu verhindern, werden Ihre Fingerabdrücke an der Kühltheke abgenommen und gespeichert, zusätzlich wird Ihre DNA in der Gendatenbank des Bundeskriminalamts gespeichert. Anzuwendendes Recht ist das der Republik Kasachstan, Gerichtsstand ist Mogadischu/Somalia. Blablafasel schwurbel und Rhabarber und so weiter und so fort."

Kurzum: die Preisauszeichnung bei drive2u.de ist unakzeptabel und entspricht nicht den Transparenzverpflichtungen. Dieser Meinung war auch das Amtsgericht Alzey:
AG Alzey vom 10.06.2010 - Az.: 23 C 2/10 - (Vertrag mit Abofallen-Betreiber ist anfechtbar)
Abzocke durch Abofallen im Internet | Was sagen die Gerichte? | Urteile und Rechtsprechung


			
				AG Alzey schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klägerin handelte in der Absicht, den Beklagten über die Entgeltlichkeit der Datenbank arglistig zu täuschen. Die Gestaltung des Internetauftritts war bereits durch die kostenhinweisfreie Gestaltung dazu konzipiert, den Beklagten über die Entgeltlichkeit in Ungewissheit zu lassen.



Dieses Urteil unterschlägt aber der Mahnstratege in den Drohbriefen, weil es ihm nicht in den Kram passt. Denn hier hatte sich das beklagte Opfer qualifziert und damit auch erfolgreich gewehrt. _So etwas aber auch._ 

Wenn sich, wie im vorliegenden Fall, offenbar zehntausende von Internetnutzern bezüglich der Kostenpflicht auf dieser Webseite geirrt haben, dann ist die Frage zu stellen, ob diese zehntausenden nur allesamt zu dämlich waren, den doch _ach so deutlich_ gestalteten Preishinweis zu sehen, oder ob vielleicht das Angebot doch nicht "der allgemeinen Verkehrsauffassung von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit" entspricht. Jedenfalls waren bei ähnlich gestalteten Projekten anderer Anbieter schon mehrfach die Gerichte der Meinung, dass dem nicht so sei.

Weiter im Drohtext:


			
				Klageentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls in den AGB ist nochmals der Preis für die Mitgliedschaft auf dem Internetportal der Klägerpartei angegeben.



Das ist als überraschende Klausel gemäß § 305c BGB zu werten, wenn vorher auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite nicht sofort erkennbar auf die Kostenpflicht hingewiesen wird. Eine AGB-Klausel im Sinne von "...April, April, das kostet aber was..." nutzt dem Anbieter nichts.



			
				Klageentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird dort weiterhin deutlich auf das Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen, zu welchem auf der Anmeldeseite auch noch ein gesonderter Link hinführt.



Das allein nützt dem Dienstleister auch nichts. Denn wenn es schon keine wirksamen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag gibt, dann ist es unerheblich, ob auf das Widerrufsrecht korrekt hingewiesen wurde oder nicht. 

Und jetzt kommt der Mahnstratege mit einem seiner bekannten "Trophäenurteile":



			
				Klageentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu entschied beispielsweise das Amtsgericht Tübingen in der Rechtssache 3 C 1428/09 mit Urteil vom  10.02.2010 zu einem Internetportal der Klägerpartei:
> 
> "Unstreitig meldete sich die Beklagte am 21.09.2009 auf der Internetseite der Klägerin an, wobei der Preis von monatlich 8,00 € (incl. MWSt) ebenso klar aus der Anmeldeseite zu ersehen war wie die Mindestlaufzeit des Vertrages von 1 Jahr. ..."



Bemerkenswert ist hier die Formulierung "unstreitig". Also hat hier die Beklagte nicht bestritten, dass der Preis "...klar aus der Anmeldeseite zu ersehen war". Man weiß auch nicht, was für einen Ausdruck der Dienstleister dem Gericht als "Screenshot" vorgelegt hat, und ob der Beklagte ggf. bestritten hat, dass die Anmeldeseite am Tag der Anmeldung so aussah.

Denn tatsächlich können sich Webseiten quasi im Sekundentakt ändern, sie sind "nicht in Granit gemeißelt".
Auch von der Anmeldeseite auf drive2you gibt es einen älteren Screenshot, wo z.B. der Preis als Zahl ausgeschrieben war:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hier hat es also auch schon offenbar verschiedene Versionen der Seite gegeben.

Natürlich: wenn man als Beklagter den Vortrag des Klägers aus irgendeinem Grund nicht qualifiziert bestreitet, dann verliert man. Was hier der Grund war, darüber kann nur spekuliert werden. Aber es ist fraglich, ob das in dieser Form nötig gewesen wäre. Wenn der Klagevortrag vernünftig bestritten worden wäre, unter Hinweis auf die übliche Rechtsprechung, dann wäre das Urteil sicher zu vermeiden gewesen. Zumindest hätte sich dann das Gericht zu der Frage äußern müssen, warum es hier anders entschieden hat, als in den sonst bekannten Fällen. Der Beklagte hat es also möglicherweise dem Gericht und dem Kläger zu einfach gemacht - warum auch immer.

Was von diesen und anderen "Trophäenurteilen" zu halten ist, erfahren Sie in diesem Artikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html

*Lassen Sie sich nicht blenden.*
Diese Urteile sind durch grobe verfahrenstechnische Fehler der beklagten Verbraucher zustande gekommen und hätten jedenfalls bei qualifzierter Verteidigung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so nicht fallen müssen.
Die Urteile sagen also nichts zu der Frage aus, ob eine Zahlungspflicht bei den vorliegenden Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung besteht.

Die Rechtsprechung des AG Alzey (siehe oben) sowie die bisher bekannten Urteile, bei denen sich die Beklagten qualifziert gewehrt hatten, bestätigen unsere Ansicht:
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Auch, wenn es dem selbsternannten hochinnovativen Herr Dienstleister neunundzwanzig Mal nicht in den Kram passt, wird es, wenn es sein muss, hier noch zum vierunddreißigsten Mal wiederholt:
Sein Angebot entspricht nicht den Transparenzvorschriften aus § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB, es liegt ein Einigungsmangel gem. § 155 BGB vor, ferner arglistige Täuschung gem. § 123 BGB, Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben gem. § 307 BGB sowie überraschende Klauseln gemäß § 305c BGB. Es entsteht kein kostenpflichtiges Vertragsverhältnis und damit kein Zahlungsanspruch.



			
				Klageentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem das Benutzerkonto aktiviert und der Vertrag nicht fristgerecht widerrufen wurde, hat die Klägerpartei der Beklagtenpartei am ... eine Rechnung in Höhe von EUR 96,00 inkl. Mehrwertsteuer an die von ihr bei Anmeldung angegebene E-Mail-Adresse übermittelt.



Auffallend ist hier die Tatsache, dass die Rechnung ziemlich genau 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung auf der Internetseite zugestellt wurde.

Auch dieses Vorgehen kann man als unüblich betrachten, vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Anbieter auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite nirgends über die Zahlungsmodalitäten aufklärt (Zahlungsart, Kontonummer etc.). Man kann wohl mit einigem Recht vermuten, dass der Anbieter mit voller Absicht mit der Rechnungslegung so lange wartet, bis die Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen um ist.

Aber, wie schon oben dargelegt: das nutzt ihm alles nichts, denn ein wirksam geschlossener kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag ist hier zu bestreiten.

Überhaupt spricht schon die reine Statistik gegen die haltlosen Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben. Es gibt offensichtlich viele Zehntausende an Betroffenen dieser Webseiten. Schätzungsweise zwischen 70 und 90 Prozent der Betroffenen bezahlen jedoch die Forderungen nicht, diese Zahlen liegen bei solchen "Angeboten" in aller Regel ähnlich. 
Nun - bei Zehntausenden an Nichtzahlern müsste es doch Mahnbescheide und Prozesse nur so hageln. 
Aber: weit gefehlt. 
Es gibt gerade mal diese zwei Handvoll Prozesse mit den bereits erwähnten Trophäenurteilen, die allesamt auf merkwürdige Weise zustande gekommen sind, und das "Watschenurteil" des AG Alzey. Mehr nicht.

Also können Sie schon rein statistisch gesehen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, jemals verklagt zu werden, als verschwindend gering betrachten. Und selbst wenn: das Urteil aus Alzey zeigt ja, dass Sie äußerst gute Chancen haben, sich zu wehren, im äußerst unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Sie verklagt werden.

Immer noch gilt die gute alte Regel: wer auf die haltlosen Drohungen nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Schließlich hat der Dienstleister und sein Inkassoscherge nun auch schon Monate über Monate gemahnt und gedroht, und jetzt kommt er wieder mit der "Androhung" einer Klage. Er schickt Ihnen einen "Entwurf" für die Klage, aber er stellt es nicht ans Gericht zu. 

Kein seriöser Forderungssteller, der wirklich eine begründete Forderung zu vertreten hat, würde so ein albernes Affentheater aufführen. Das alles zeigt nur zu deutlich, dass der Anbieter überhaupt gar nicht daran interessiert ist, vor Gericht zu ziehen.

Und: nein, die DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso kann Sie nicht bei der Schufa eintragen, denn sie ist überhaupt nicht Mitglied bei der Schufa. Auch diesbezüglich haben Sie nichts zu befürchten. Ohnehin würde hier das in § 28a BDSG geforderte "berechtigte Interesse" nicht gegeben sein, auch bei unbestrittener Forderung, denn es fehlt bereits ein wirksam geschlossener kostenpflichtiger Vertrag.

Weitere Infos:
Das lesen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternetLeitartikel.htm


> Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Hochgepokert und  verloren >> Rechtsanwalt Thomas Meier - Internetrecht Forderungsabwehr


> AG Charlottenburg weist Klage der OPM ab
> Gericht: AG Berlin-Charlottenburg
> Aktenzeichen: 206 C 541/09
> Datum: 2010-02-26
> Leitsatz (inoffiziell): auf drive2u.de ist der Preishinweis überraschend iSd. § 305 c BGB


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2011)

Antiscammer vor über einem halben Jahr schrieb:


> Die Firma "OPM Media" sowie der zugehörige Inkassodienstleister "DOZ Deutsche Zentralinkasso" machen neuerdings zusätzlichen Druck


...das scheint der Vergangenheit anzugehören. Es ist erstaunlich still geworden um die "bösen Buben". Selbst die Mahnerei für den King of Abo aus Rodgau ist inzwischen anscheinend eingestellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Tja. Wie sagte schon der Indianer Sitting Goof:



> Wenn alle Halmfrüchte verwamst und verdroschen und alle Scheuern leergefressen sind, werdet Ihr merken, dass man AGB nicht essen kann.


----------



## Niclas (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...das scheint der Vergangenheit anzugehören. Es ist erstaunlich still geworden


Laut einer  frischen Meldung in einem Forum  scheint man nochmal den Nacherntegang einzulegen  und hat den  Klageentwurf wieder aus den Mottenkiste geholt.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Ja, das abgedroschene Schaf wackelt nochmal über den verdörrten Acker und sucht die letzten Grashalme.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Man kanns ja probieren und es soll ja immer noch Leute geben die denn Begriff der Verjährung nicht kennen und trotzdem zahlen


----------



## Drischdendrescher (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Also ich habe eben auch den Mahnbescheid // Klageentwurf im Briefkasten gehabt. Das ist so lächerlich, dass ich bis dahin garnicht erst reagiert habe. Ich habe mir eben mal 5 min meiner Freizeit genommen und den Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz angepasst und abgeschickt... Ihr müsst nur noch das Urteil des AG Charlottenburg (siehe oben) mit einbauen und schon klingt das recht ordentlich. Mal schauen, was dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## Drischdendrescher (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

OPM Media und die Seite www.drive2you.de : Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz zu Medien

Mahnungen der Firmen IContent GmbH (outlets.de) und OPM-Media (z.B. drive2u.de) : Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz zu Medien


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*



... schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben mal 5 min meiner Freizeit genommen und den Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz angepasst und abgeschickt...t.


Vergeudetes Porto :

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Noch nie hat jemand in über fünf Jahren Abofallenabzocke zahlen müssen, der den Mahnmüll 
unmittelbar dem "Endlager" = grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne zugeführt hat.

Um es ganz deutlich zu sagen: Wir sind hier keine Befürworter von  Schreibseleien  und 
 schon gar nicht von selbstgebastelten  "Anpassungen"

Warum solltest du mal hier nachlesen: 
>>http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## leyla (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

ich hatte heute auch einen klageentwurf im briefkasten. den angeblichen vertrag bin ich im august 2010 eingegangen. ich habe mich entschieden nicht zu zahlen und hoffe, nicht angeklagt zu werden.
ich hatte vor einiger zeit auch schon einmal kontakt zu der firma aufgenommen, aber auch dann bekommt man nur einen weiter musterbrief und wird selbst beschuldigt, einen musterbrief abgeschickt zu haben, was gar nicht der fall war. ich hoffe, die firma wird bald mal vom markt entfernt.


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*



leyla schrieb:


> ich hoffe, die firma wird bald mal vom markt entfernt.



Wird sie  mit Sicherheit  nicht. Aber es gibt ein einfaches Mittel dagegen: 
Einfach ignorieren oder  reagierst  du auf jeden Köter, der dich auf der Strasse ankläfft?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*OPM Media - Urteil: Verbraucher muss nicht zahlen*

Da der "Geschäfts"führer der OPM Media momentan wieder einmal überall mit seinen merkwürdigen "Anerkenntnisurteilen" hausieren geht, hier noch einmal der Hinweis auf eine der Watschen, die der Abzocker sich bisher immer dann abgeholt hat, wenn sich der Betroffene vernünftig mit einem Anwalt gewehrt hat.

Diese Klagen vor Gericht sind im übrigen sehr selten, verglichen mit den hohen Betroffenenzahlen.

Amtsgericht Charlottenburg weist Klage der OPM Media ab.
Rechtsanwalt Thomas Meier - Internetrecht Forderungsabwehr

AG Charlottenburg
Aktenzeichen: 206 C 541/09
Datum: 2010-02-26



> Eine Anmeldung ist zudem ohne Weiteres möglich, ohne das Feld mit dem Preis überhaupt gesehen zu haben.[..] Da die Klausel auf der Interntseite mithin (auch noch ersichtlich bewusst) so angeordnet und gestaltet ist, dass mit einer Kenntnisnahme durch den Kunden nicht zu rechnen ist, ist sie überraschend im Sinne von § 305 c BGB und damit nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden.



Der gleichen Ansicht war auch schon das Amtsgericht Alzey (23 C 2/10).

Hier noch einmal der Link zum Artikel über die merkwürdigen Trophäenurteile und wie sie zustande kommen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html

Es bleibt dabei: wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## ja.zimmermann (2 April 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Vielen Dank für den ambitionierten Beitrag. ich war schon drauf und dran zu bezahlen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 April 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

OPM Media war gestern. 
Aktuell kommen die Forderungen von der neuen Firma *Paid Content GmbH*.
Der GF ist aber der gleiche wie bei OPM.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Hallo an Alle,
habe nach meinem Urlaub auch so einen Klageentwurf im Briefkasten gehabt, nachdem ich auch eisern sämtliche Mahnungen und Drohungen von xxx und Co. ignoriert habe. Der Klageentwurf macht mich nun aber doch etwas unruhig. Muss ich jetzt reagieren oder kann ich das Schreiben auch ignorieren. Hatte ganz am Anfang mit Eintreffen der ersten Mahnung so ein Musterschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale mal hingeschickt. Reicht das aus oder muss man auf diese Klageschrift gesondert reagieren und vorallem innerhalb welchen Zeitraumes? Durch den Urlaub sind jetzt 2 Wochen leider rum :-/.
Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

ganz heisser Tipp: 

Das erste Posting dieses  Threads sollte eigentlich alle Unklarheiten  beseitigt haben...

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...a-klageentwurf-muss-man-das-ernst-nehmen.html


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Der "Klageentwurf" ist genau das wie er heißt - ein Klage*ENTWURF*
Im Klartext nicht mehr als ein Mahnpups im anderen Gewand in der Hoffnung daß die Adressaten kalte Füße kriegen und endlich zahlen.

*Wohlfühlgetränk holen
*Zurücklehnen


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 April 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Er soll ruhig seinen Klageentwurf realisieren.

Dann passiert nämlich das da:


> Das Landgericht Berlin hat die Betreiber der Seiten drive2u.de und live2gether.de wegen unzureichender Preisinformationen verurteilt (Urteil vom 8. Februar 2011, Az. 15 O 268/10, nicht rechtskräftig). Mit diesem Urteil gab das Landgericht Berlin einer Klage des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (vzbv) gegen die Firma OPM Media GmbH statt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Hallo,
auch ich bin mal auf drive2u reingefallen, hab so dacht ich, alles überstanden, da ich brav alles ignoriert hab, auch den Klageentwurf. Jetzt war ich krank check heut meine Emails und hab im Spamordner eine Email von opm wo sie mir "glaubhaft" versichern wollen, dass ich vor 2 Jahren einen Vertrag eingegangen wäre und jetzt die 2 -Jahres-Gebühr von 96 Euro fällig wär. Geht das jetzt wieder von vorne los? Kann man das nicht unterbinden? Kann ichs einfach  total ignorieren?
Grüße Nicole


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*

Man wühlt nicht in Mülltonnen und auch nicht im SPAM-Ordner. Müll bleibt Müll.


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...f-muss-man-das-ernst-nehmen-2.html#post335514


----------



## Dan (5 Juli 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?*
> 
> Hallo,
> auch ich bin mal auf drive2u reingefallen, hab so dacht ich, alles überstanden, da ich brav alles ignoriert hab, auch den Klageentwurf. Jetzt war ich krank check heut meine Emails und hab im Spamordner eine Email von opm wo sie mir "glaubhaft" versichern wollen, dass ich vor 2 Jahren einen Vertrag eingegangen wäre und jetzt die 2 -Jahres-Gebühr von 96 Euro fällig wär. Geht das jetzt wieder von vorne los? Kann man das nicht unterbinden? Kann ichs einfach total ignorieren?
> Grüße Nicole



Hallo allerseits,

ähnlich siehts bei mir aus, nur das ich mich schuldig bekennen muss, damals voll drauf reingefallen zu sein. Hatte mich damals auch nicht weiter schlaugemacht und dierekt mit der Firma kontakt aufgenommen. Lief alles per e-mail und dieser war auch freundlich. Jedenfalls habe ich 2009 gezahlt, und gleichzeitig auch gekündigt. Alles per e-mail, kopieen habe ich keine mehr. (aus irgendeinem grund, hielt ich die "mitarbeiterin" die mir geschrieben hat für nett und vertrauenswürdig)

Jetzt bekomme ich also einen Brief "letzte Mahnung" 24 monatsvertrag, bla,bla... Zahlungserrinerungen sind im Spam untergegangen. Abgesehen davon das ich von einem 2Jahresvertrag nun absolut garnicht wuste, aber habe ich mit meiner Zahlung 2009 den weg freigemacht für die 2te forderung?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Juli 2011)

Nicole schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das nicht unterbinden?


Nein! Aber man kann es ignorieren!


			
				Dan schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls habe ich 2009 gezahlt, und gleichzeitig auch gekündigt. Alles per e-mail, kopieen habe ich keine mehr.


Für solche Fälle haben wir hier in der Rubrik Recht und Gesetz grundsätzliche Regeln zusammen getragen, z. B. das hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/.

Das blöde an der Sache ist, jeder kann jeden zur Kasse bitten, auch wenn die Forderung womöglich auch noch so abenteuerlich ist. Ob Herr Jeder aber zahlt, wäre vorher zu prüfen - ein Rechtsanspruch lässt sich allein aus einer Forderung nicht herleiten und schon gar nicht aus einer ohnehin bereits gekündigten. Im allgemeinen gilt gerade bei diesem Anbieter schon immer der Grundsatz:



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer nicht bezahlt kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## No Name (5 Juli 2011)

Dan schrieb:


> aber habe ich mit meiner Zahlung 2009 den weg freigemacht für die 2te forderung?


>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...en-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518/


----------



## Dan (6 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Dagmar Priesner (10 Juli 2011)

mir geht es ähnlich --- OPM Media droht mir auch mit einem Schreiben LETZE MAHNUNG!! Danke für die Infos hier.


----------



## ... (10 Juli 2011)

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/news/129-***-media-es-ist-nicht-ihr-fall.html


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2011)

Dagmar Priesner schrieb:


> mir geht es ähnlich --- OPM Media droht mir auch mit einem Schreiben LETZE MAHNUNG!! Danke für die Infos hier.


Das ist doch beruhigend, wenn es die letzte ist. Dann kommt wenigstens keine mehr...


----------



## Capotrena (11 Juli 2011)

also in meiner letzten Mahnung vom Juni 11...die erst im Juli eintraf... ist u. a . eine Abschrift vom Amtsgericht Magdeburg beigelegt... ohne Namen des Klägers bzw. des Beklagten...was für ein Witz!! Zumal hier in diesem Forum auch deutlich erklärt wurde, dass nur das Amtsgericht meines Wohnsitzes - haha in dem Fall dummerweise nicht Magdeburg!!- für mich zuständig ist! Aber mal was anderes... das ist doch Missbrauch eines Amtsgerichtschreibens... sollte man nicht mal das Amtgericht informieren???


----------



## Heiko (11 Juli 2011)

Amtsgerichtsverhandlungen sind in aller Regel öffentlich und die anonymisierten Urteile werden auch veröffentlicht. Es sprich aus rechtlicher Sicht kaum was dagegen, das Urteil beizulegen.


----------



## Capotrena (11 Juli 2011)

danke ...


----------



## siwein (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls auf das Abo reingefallen. 2010 bin ich stur geblieben und habe nicht gezahlt. Das hat auch geholfen. Bis auf Mahnungen kam nichts.

Jetzt 2011 bekomme ich die nächste Mahnung per Post, nachdem die Emailmahnungen wohl im Spamfilter untergegangen sind. Wieder werde ich nicht zahlen!
Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust jedes Jahr eine Mahnung zu bekommen... Kann man dagegen was tun?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juli 2011)

siwein schrieb:


> Kann man dagegen was tun?


z. B. den Briefkasten zunageln!


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2011)

... guter Vorschlag !


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2011)

siwein schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust jedes Jahr eine Mahnung zu bekommen... Kann man dagegen was tun?



Man kann was tun, nämlich: negative Feststellungsklage bei Gericht einreichen. Aber da muss man Prozesskosten vorstrecken, und es gibt ein gewisses Risiko, dass man an einen Amtsrichter gerät, der negative Feststellungsklagen nicht mag, weil sie ihm Arbeit verursachen, und der einen das dann spüren lässt. Ein gewisses Restrisiko ist also dabei.

Ansonsten hilft die grüne Papiertonne weiter. Ist 100% risk-free und absolut hasenfusstauglich.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> AW: OPM Media - Klageentwurf. Muss man das ernst nehmen?
> Er soll ruhig seinen Klageentwurf realisieren.
> Dann passiert nämlich das da:


Das Urteil dürfte inzwischen rechtskräftig sein
https://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php...57&search_1=drive2u.de&search_2=&hiliting=yes


> Internetfallen: Preise müssen deutlich erkennbar sein
> 08.02.2011 - vzbv
> 
> LG Berlin vom 8.02.2011 (15 O 268/10)
> ...


----------



## Unerkannt bleiben will (24 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das Urteil dürfte inzwischen rechtskräftig sein
> https://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php...57&search_1=drive2u.de&search_2=&hiliting=yes



nur, dass die mich zB nun schon seit über 1 jahr damit nerven und immer weitere Schreiben oder Emails schicken.. als ich mich da 'angemeldet' habe war mir das mit dem Abo auch nicht bewusst.. komme nun zwar im Internet auf immer dieselben Antworten, dass man einfach gar nichts tun sollte, aber allmählich gehen die mir so auf den Sack.. habe denen schon mal so ein vorgeschriebenes Schreiben von einer Verbraucherzentrale geschickt, dass es sich dabei um eine Abofalle handelt und sofern sie nicht aufhören würden mich zu nerven ich rechtliche schritte einleiten würde... aber selbst das hält diese Schweine ja nicht davon ab weitere Schreiben zu senden.. zumal ich zwischenzeitlich umgezogen bin und die Briefe an meine Elternadresse gehen, die sich dann auch immer fragen was das sein soll! -.- Antworte nun zwar sehr spät darauf, aber vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch der ein oder andere Antworter =)


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2011)

Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen ...






und Zitat Goblin " ... es ist pups ob Du denen einen Widerspruch oder das Vaterunser schickst, es interessiert die nicht"


----------



## yvoml (1 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute in der Post einen Brief der Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH mit der Aufforderung, dass ich bis zum 08.09.2011 meinen offenen Betrag von €155,16 (€96,00 zzgl. Mahnkosten, Zinsen und Gebühren) zu zahlen habe. 

Ich bin genauso, wie alle anderen hier auf OMP Media GmbH reingefallen und habe auch dieses Widerspruchschreiben zugeschickt von der Verbraucherzentrale. Ich hatte lange nichts mehr von denen gehört und war froh, dass es sich nun doch erledigt hat. 
Jetzt macht mich dieses Schreiben vom Inkassobüro doch sehr nervös. Wird sowas nicht in der Schufa eingetragen und was passiert nun als nächstes. Sollte ich nun doch besser zahlen, aber dann würde ich ja bestätigen, dass ich ihren Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe, was ich ja nicht wirklich habe.

Ach, mensch - hat jemand einen Tipp und kann mich vielleicht beruhigen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!!


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

yvoml schrieb:


> Ach, mensch - hat jemand einen Tipp und kann mich vielleicht beruhigen.
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus!!



Ganz einfach - den Thread hier lesen - steht alles drin


----------



## yvoml (1 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - den Thread hier lesen - steht alles drin



 das habe ich bereits gemacht. Allerdings fühle ich mich total verunsichert, weil ich das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro erhalten habe. Wahrscheinlich ist das genau, was sie bewirken wollen. Ich bleibe natürlich standhaft und zahle nicht. Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, ob sowas auch einen Eintrag bei der Schufa beinhaltet?  Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Würdest Du Dich jetzt verunsichern lassen wenn ich Dir schreibe daß ich Dir sofort den Hintern versohlen werde wenn Du mir nicht nachweist daß Du die Suchfunktion bemüht hast?
Ich glaube nicht wirklich oder?
Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte Schreibknechte sonst nix.
Antiscammers Lieblingssatz dazu ist: Wenn Dich ein Köter hinterm Zaun ankläfft gibst Du ihm doch auch nicht Dein Leberwurstbrötchen ...


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2011)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.10339/


----------



## Gastposter (1 September 2011)

yvoml schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, ob sowas auch einen Eintrag bei der Schufa beinhaltet?


Schufaeinträge können nur Schufamitglieder vornehmen lassen.
Weder die Abofallensteller noch diese Inkassobutzen sind  Mitglieder der Schufa.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2011)

Schufaeinträge bei Abofallen sind bisher nicht in einem einzigen Fall bekannt geworden. Und das angesichts inzwischen mehrerer Millionen von Betroffenen solcher Abofallen in den letzten sieben Jahren.

Selbst wenn das jemals passieren würde, gäbe es immer noch genug Mittel und Wege, um den Eintrag mit anwaltlicher Hilfe sofort entfernen zu lassen.


----------



## Rosy (5 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin da auch von betroffen und brav habe ich denen so nen Wisch geschickt von der Verbraucherzentrale. Natürlich hat es sie nicht interessiert aber irgendwie hat es mir persönlich weitergeholfen - hab mich da nicht ganz so...nutz- und hilflos gefühlt.

Jetzt war nen gutes dreiviertel Jahr Ruhe und offensichtlich geht jetzt diese Spamerei wieder von vorne los.
Das erste was ich nicht so ganz verstehe: Wenn doch letztens ein Urteil GEGEN opm ausgesprochen wurde, warum machen die da weiter mit ihrer rumspamerei? Versendet die Post solche Briefe kostenlos oder wie? Ich meine: Wenn so ein Urteil gesprochen wurde, warum DÜRFEN die noch Forderungen an angebliche Angemeldeten stellen, wenn 1. der Vertrag (hilfsweise) gekündigt wurde (durch diese VZ-Schrift) und 2. ein solches Urteil gesprochen wurde, in dem ausdrücklich gesagt wurde, dass die keine Forderungen zu stellen haben.
Klar, Forderungen kann ich stellen soviele ich mag. Wenn ich nen Dummen finde, der drauf eingeht, hab ich Glück, ansonsten Pech. Aber wenn doch ein Gericht ausdrücklich sagt: Ich hätte keine Forderungen aus dem und dem Grund zu stellen - dann muss ich das doch lassen, oder etwa nicht?

Und das nächste: Warum gewinnen die hin und wieder einen Prozess? Ich meine, es wird ja überall gesagt, dass die das nicht so weit treiben mit den Prozessen und trotzdem können die ja ne hand voll Prozesse vorlegen, die sie gewonnen haben. Ergo muss es ja irgendwie dazu gekommen sein?! Das beunruhigt mich schon irgendwie, dass ich die Dumme sein könnte, an dem die ausprobieren könnten, obs nicht doch nen Richter gibt, der ihnen zustimmt...

Das nervt dermaßen!!! Wieviele qm Regenwälder da wohl schon nutzlos abgeholzt wurden nur weil da wer gerne Briefe schickt oder ne besondere Beziehung zu der Postbeamtin, die die Briefe alle entgegen nimmt. Wär doch mal nen Fall für greenpeace oder wwf....


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2011)

> Klar, Forderungen kann ich stellen soviele ich mag. *Wenn ich nen Dummen finde, der drauf eingeht, hab ich Glück*, ansonsten Pech.


Und genau DAS ist der Fall


> Und das nächste: Warum gewinnen die hin und wieder einen Prozess? Ich meine, es wird ja überall gesagt, dass die das nicht so weit treiben mit den Prozessen und trotzdem können die ja ne hand voll Prozesse vorlegen, die sie gewonnen haben. Ergo muss es ja irgendwie dazu gekommen sein?! Das beunruhigt mich schon irgendwie, dass ich die Dumme sein könnte, an dem die ausprobieren könnten, obs nicht doch nen Richter gibt, der ihnen zustimmt...


Guggst Du da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophäenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2011)

Rosy schrieb:


> 2. ein solches Urteil gesprochen wurde, in dem ausdrücklich gesagt wurde, dass die keine Forderungen zu stellen haben.



Das Urteil wurde ja nicht für dich gesprochen. Es ist eben nur für den Gültig, der die Klage eingereicht bzw. gewonnen hat.
Allen anderen kann man mit dem selben Unsinn weiter beglücken.


----------



## dvill (5 September 2011)

Rosy schrieb:


> Wieviele qm Regenwälder da wohl schon nutzlos abgeholzt wurden nur weil da wer gerne Briefe schickt oder ne besondere Beziehung zu der Postbeamtin, die die Briefe alle entgegen nimmt.


Nutzlos oder nicht ist eine Frage des Standpunktes.

Für nix seinen Mitmenschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, bringt immerhin das Geld der zur "freiwilligen" Zahlungen Pressbaren ein. Der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer darf dafür immerhin Mercedes AMG fahren. Dafür darf er sich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht blicken lassen und umzäunt seine Burg freiwillig wie ein Knast.

Ob der AMG das wert ist?


----------



## Rosy (5 September 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das Urteil wurde ja nicht für dich gesprochen. Es ist eben nur für den Gültig, der die Klage eingereicht bzw. gewonnen hat.
> Allen anderen kann man mit dem selben Unsinn weiter beglücken.



</p  Aber das macht doch keinen Sinn. Ich meine, wenn nen kleines Kind ein anderes haut und ich ihm sage: "schlagen darf man nicht" dann denkt es sich doch auch nicht: "Gut, wenn ich Kind A nicht hauen darf, dann vielleicht Kind b? Oder c? oder d?" Es denkt sich: "Gut ich darf nicht schlagen: Weder das andere Kind noch den Hund noch sonst wen - höchstens die Sahne"   Und genauso sollte es doch mit solchen Urteilen sein! Wenn das Gericht sagt: "Es ist Betrug, dass die Kosten versteckt sind" Dann ist das Betrug! Nicht nur in Fall A sondern auch in allen anderen Fällen, denn die ändern schließlich nicht jeden Tag ihre Website sondern 1000e Leute sind auf der selben Website irre geführt worden. Nicht die gleiche sondern haargenau die selbe Website! Das kanns doch nicht sein, dass so ein Urteil, das wirklich allgemein aussagt: "Die Preise sind versteckt - deswegen ist der Vertrag nie zu stande gekommen" einfach so ignoriert werden kann. Man kann ja sagen: Gut alle Verträge die NACH dem Urteil "geschlossen wurden" sind anders, weil "sie an der Website was geändert haben", oder warum auch immer - die sind da bestimmt findig. Aber alles was doch davor "geschlossen" wurde ist null und nichtig! Genau das sagt doch so ein Urteil aus. Da sowohl der Betrogene als auch alle anderen genauso übern Tisch gezogen worden sind.  Das ärgert mich wirklich, dass man einfach so von denen noch belästigt werden kann, obwohl man denen a) verboten hat das zu tun und b) es nicht rechtens ist - was ja das Gericht entschieden hat. Und man kann nichts dagegen tun, außer man hat grade Zeit, Geld und Langeweile gegen diesen Postkastenspam ebenfalls wieder gerichtlich vorzugehen.  Da verliert doch wirklich das Wort "Rechtsstaat" in Zusammenhang mit sowas seine Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2011)

Tja Rosy, du darfst aber Straf und Zivilrecht nicht durcheinandermixen. Es ist keiner wegen Betrug verurteilt worden, sondern nur eben das kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Strafrechtlich ist es nicht verboten, andere mit unbegründeten Geldforderungen zu belästigen, also darfst du alle mit Forderungen zumüllen.
Aber Strafrechtlich ist es Verboten, Kinder zu schlagen. Also darfst du kein Kind schlagen.

Zivilrechtlich kanst du aber gegen die Zumüllung klagen und dann wird der Firma verboten, dir weiter mit der Zumüllung auf den Keks zu gehen. Aber das Verbot ist dann nur für die Firma dir gegenüber bindend. Zivilrechtlich ist das dann eben nur zwischen dir und der Firma entschieden worden.
Stell dir vor, ich erstreite Zivilrechtlich, das eine Frau mir 10 € schuldet und zu bezahlen hat, weil sie eine Frau ist. Boah wäre ich dann Reich, wenn das nu automatisch für jede Frau gelten würde, weil ich das ja bei einer Frau mit Urteil zugestanden bekommen habe....

Und jetzt sage nicht, ich könnte keine Frau dazu verurteilen lassen. Doch das kann ich, wenn ich das Zivilrechtlich anstrenge und die Frau das nicht bestreitet. Der Richter kann dann nicht anders entscheiden, da er nicht nach Normalen ermessen Urteilen darf, sondern nur nach dem Vortrag der Parteien. Und wenn ich nun Klage, weil das eine Frau ist, hat sie mir 10 € zu zahlen, und sie das akzeptiert, ist das Urteil zu meinen Gunsten zu fällen 

Andererseits könnte ich strafrechtlich keine Frau verurteilen lassen, weil sie eine Frau ist, selbst wenn sie vor Gericht aussagt, ja ich bekenne mich schuldig eine Frau zu sein und gehöre bestraft. Da würde der Richter mir einen Vogel zeigen und sie unschuldig sprechen...

Unterschied nun etwas klarer, was Zivil und Strafrecht ausmacht?


----------



## Rosy (6 September 2011)

Danke für deine Erklärung. An den Unterschied hatte ich nicht gedacht. Aber hast stimmt ja eigentlich schon - wenn jedes Urteil auf jeden übertragbar wäre, hätten wa wohl nur noch Unterlassungsklagen oder sowas in der Art bei Gericht.

Mich nervt es halt wirklich, dass ich mich da ständig bedrohen lassen muss nur weil da wer zu wenig Hobbys hat oder keine Lust ehrlicher Arbeit nach zu gehen.
Und dieses "zuschauen" frustriert mich. Wenn mir normalerweise jemand auf den Keks geht, werd ich irgendwann sauer, sag ihm ggf. dass er mich nervt und in harten Fällen meine Meinung über ihn und/oder geh ihm aus dem Weg. Irgendwas davon hilft. Und zwar akut, direkt und es kostet nichts - allenfalls ein bisschen Zeit. Aber da ist die Kosten/Nutzen-Bilanz ausgeglichen.
Aber das ist hier ja nicht möglich. Ein Blatt Papier anmotzen ist irgendwie wenig befriedigend 

Naja - spätestens in drei/vier Jahren werd ich Aussicht auf Ruhe haben. Da steht der nächste Umzug an -.-
Glücklicherweise geht die Post an meinen Nebenwohnsitz und soviel Arbeit werden die sich wohl nicht machen, meinen Hauptwohnsitz herauszufinden.

Und die ganze Ärgerei nur, weil man ein einziges Mal nicht wie ein paranoider Schießhund aufgepasst hat.


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2011)

Rosy schrieb:


> Mich nervt es halt wirklich, dass ich mich da ständig bedrohen lassen muss nur weil da wer zu wenig Hobbys hat oder keine Lust ehrlicher Arbeit nach zu gehen.Und dieses "zuschauen" frustriert mich.



Uns geht es genauso. Daher sind wir hier aktiv, um denen wenigstens gehörig in die Suppe spucken zu können. So können wir wenigstens etwas tun. Und glaube mir, das wurmt die gewaltig. Viele haben schon auf vielen Wegen versucht, uns den Saft abzudrehen. Aber wie du siehst, wir leben immer noch, da wir versuchen, peinlichst darauf zu achten, das hier alles so in den Bahnen verläuft, das uns keiner aktiv an die Beine pinkeln kann.


----------



## Rosy (18 September 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Uns geht es genauso. Daher sind wir hier aktiv, um denen wenigstens gehörig in die Suppe spucken zu können. So können wir wenigstens etwas tun. Und glaube mir, das wurmt die gewaltig. Viele haben schon auf vielen Wegen versucht, uns den Saft abzudrehen. Aber wie du siehst, wir leben immer noch, da wir versuchen, peinlichst darauf zu achten, das hier alles so in den Bahnen verläuft, das uns keiner aktiv an die Beine pinkeln kann.



Und dafür möcht ich mich recht herzlich bedanken. Ich bin echt leicht panisch geworden, vor allem weils in meiner Stadt keine Verbraucherzentrale gibt und war irgendwie hilflos, wusste nicht wie ich darauf reagieren sollte und als ich hier im Forum gelesen hab, dass auch noch andere mit denen Ärger haben, hat sich das etwas gelegt und ich hab mich nicht mehr ganz so dumm und naiv gefühlt.   Vielen Dank, dass ihr so geduldig (meine) Fragen beantwortet. Macht weiter so - ich bin sicher, die meisten lesen das hier nur und schreiben nicht und ihr wart mir persönlich echt ne Hilfe. Ich würd euch ja als Dank nen Kuchen backen, aber ich fürchte da habt ihr wenige von   Lg Rosy


----------



## Devilfrank (19 September 2011)




----------



## dvill (14 November 2011)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/11/urteil-keine-vertragsschluss-bei-live2gether-de-4870


> Empfindliche Schlappe für die OPM Media GmbH: Das Landgericht Berlin hat entschieden, dass mit der Anmeldung auf der Seite www.live2gether.de keine Einigung über einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zustande kommt. Betroffene müssen die geforderten Abogebühren demnach nicht bezahlen.


http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2011/11/10/lg-berlin-urt-v-21-10-2011-50-s-14310-volltext/


> LG Berlin, Urt. v. 21.10.2011 – 50 S 143/10 (Volltext)


http://frank-drescher.net/frank-drescher-marketing-group/PR.html


> Daher gilt es, die öffentliche Meinung über Ihr Unternehmen zu steuern, sonst steuert der Markt sie - und das ist möglicherweise nicht das Bild, dass Sie haben möchten. Also: malen Sie es selbst!


Die Realität kann so unbarmherzig sein.


----------



## Frank Verdrescher (16 November 2011)

Ob Franky das Urteil in seinen Trophäenschrank bei der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso einstellt, halte ich für fraglich. Dabei war er so stolz gerade auf sein in Magdeburg "errungenes" Urteil. Ich denke, dass er schon seit einer Zeit mehr keine Freude daran hat, echte Gegner vor Gericht zu zerren. Also werden die Urteile halt produziert und das im Monatsrhythmus. Da merkt man doch schon was, nicht wahr?


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2011)

http://www.vzbv.de/8264.htm


> Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH fügte ihrer Zahlungsaufforderung in vielen Fällen einen auf den Verbraucher zugeschnittenen „Entwurf einer Klageschrift“ bei.





> Die mit weitem Abstand meisten Beschwerden bezogen sich auf die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH. Auf sie entfielen 40 Prozent der Verbraucherbeschwerden.


Das Ende ist absehbar, immerhin.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2011)

Man benötigt wohl viel Platz, wenn man den Mahndrohmüll komplett archivieren will:

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...ad-des-Musterschreibens&p=1168432#post1168432


> Ich kann mittlerweile meine Toilette mit Drohbriefen von der
> Zentralinkasso pflastern.
> Ich sitze es aus schon seit 2 Jahren


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2011)

http://www.erik-schweickert.de/files/25173/11_12_01_PM_Schweickert_Inkasso.pdf


> Für die Aufsichtsbehörden muss ein effizientes Sanktionssystem eingeführt werden. Der Umgang der Gerichte mit der „Deutschen
> Zentralinkasso“ hat gezeigt, dass allein die Entziehung der Erlaubnis zur Ausübung des Inkassogewerbes als „ultima ratio“ kein
> ausreichendes Sanktionssystem darstellt. Deshalb halten wir ein abgestuften Systems mit Geldbußen für sinnvoll und notwendig.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2012)

http://www.idowa.de/moosburger-zeitung/container/container/con/958976.html


> H. hingegen behielt sein Geld, reagierte nicht auf die Schreiben, bis eine Klage kam. Kurz vor dem Gerichtstermin jedoch zogen D.s Anwälte die Klage zurück, "aus prozessökonomischen Erwägungen".


----------



## Edelkirsch55 (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
habe mal wieder von OPM Media GmbH eine Androhung erhalten.(Abonnement Drive2u)
AZ : 2972 -Gerichtsverfahren droht.
Nach einer Zahlung einer Vergleichsgebühr in Höhe von Euro 39,00 soll diese Angelegenheit beendet sein.Wenn nicht gezahlt wird ,besteht ein Prozess-Risiko,Schufa-Eintrag bei Maßnahmen nach § 915 ZPO und eine Strafanzeige wird gegen meine Person erstattet.
Wie soll man sich da verhalten,wenn man zahlt hat die OPM Media ihr geld bekommen-wenn nicht was passiert dann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Edelkirsch55


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Juni 2012)

Liebe(r) Edelkirsch55,

ich nehme mal an, dass Du bereits die frechen Rechnungen und Mahnungen der OPM Media aus dem Jahr 2010/2011 ausgestanden hast, ohne zu zahlen?

Wenn ja, dann freue Dich, denn wenn er Dir damals schon nix konnte, wozu soll er auf einmal jetzt was können. Oder was glaubst Du, wieso er auf einmal Sonderangebote, bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Drohkulisse macht?

Diese Sonderangebotsnummer hat er schon mal gebracht, als er damals sein altes Projekt nimimit.de eingestampft hat.

Ist er nicht drollig, der kleine Schreihals?







Bitte teile mir noch mit a) wann hast Du die Drohung bekommen, hast Du die per Post oder e-mail erhalten und ach ja, sei so gut und teile der Inkassobank Deine Begeisterung mit.


----------



## pigah (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich habe heute die selbe Mail bekommen:
aus Ihrem Vertrag Nr. 43195 (Abonnement Drive2u) sind noch EUR 96,00 Forderungssumme zu Zahlung offen!

Wir werden diesen Betrag nun gegen Sie GERICHTLICH GELTEND machen, möchten Ihnen jedoch aus prozessökonomischen Gründen anbieten, durch Zahlung einer einmaligen Vergleichsgebühr in Höhe von EUR 39,00 diese Angelegenheit zu beenden!

Ihre Zahlungsverweigerung hat weitreichende unangenehme Folgen:
PROZESS-RISIKO von EUR 600,00 bis über EUR 1.000,00
SCHUFA-EINTRAG bei Maßnahmen nach § 915 ZPO!
es wird STRAFANZEIGE gegen Sie erstattet!
Stimmen Sie jetzt diesem Vorschlag zu, so werden wir alle Ihre Person betreffenden Vorgänge hier stornieren, sowie bereits erteilte Inkasso-Aufträge zurückziehen.

Für Ihre Zahlung setzen wir Ihnen eine letzte Frist bis Mittwoch, den 13. Juni 2012.
Sollten Sie diese Frist verstreichen lassen, so werden wir den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von EUR 96,00 Forderungssumme unmittelbar GERICHTLICH GELTEND machen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Buchhaltung


---> das lustige ist, ich hatte den "Vertrag" angefechtet und das innerhalb von 2 Wochen(nach der Anmeldung, wo ich aber komischerweise auch keine Aktivierungslink erhalten hatte)...das war irgendwann 2010. Sie haben mir daraufhin ständig Mahnungen geschickt und gemeint, dass bei Ihnen kein Fax angekommen ist und ich bitte den Sendebericht etc. schicken soll. Das ganze ging bis Anfang 2011 und hörte auch auf nachdem ich eine Kopie des Sendeberichts/der Anfechtung zugefaxt hatte. Jetzt krieg ich schon wieder so eine Mail! Die Trolle von dieser Firma wissen sogar, dass sie nichts machen können und jetzt kommen die mir mit so einer E-mail. Kann man da echt gar nichts tun? Ich studiere v.a. im Ausland, d.h. falls wirklich was gerichtliches kommen sollte, müsste ich ja dafür extra nach Deutschland fliegen...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Juni 2012)

pigah schrieb:


> Kann man da echt gar nichts tun?


 
Doch:


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2012)

pigah schrieb:


> ... d.h. falls wirklich was gerichtliches kommen sollte...


----------



## Ich hab die Schnauze voll (8 Juni 2012)

Ich erhielt heute genau dieselbe dumme E-Mail (nachdem ich dachte, dass es sich endlich erledigt hat)auch im Spamordner und da sollte sie auch bleiben:

Herr / Frau....aus Ihrem Vertrag Nr. 53094 (Abonnement Drive2u) sind noch EUR 96,00 Forderungssumme zu Zahlung offen!Wir werden diesen Betrag nun gegen Sie GERICHTLICH GELTEND machen, möchten Ihnen jedoch aus prozessökonomischen Gründen anbieten, durch Zahlung einer einmaligen Vergleichsgebühr in Höhe von EUR 39,00 diese Angelegenheit zu beenden!Ihre Zahlungsverweigerung hat weitreichende unangenehme FolgenROZESS-RISIKO von EUR 600,00 bis über EUR 1.000,00SCHUFA-EINTRAG bei Maßnahmen nach § 915 ZPO!es wird STRAFANZEIGE gegen Sie erstattet!Stimmen Sie jetzt diesem Vorschlag zu, so werden wir alle Ihre Person betreffenden Vorgänge hier stornieren, sowie bereits erteilte Inkasso-Aufträge zurückziehen.
Nutzen Sie jetzt diese letzte Möglichkeit und überweisen Sie UMGEHEND EUR 39,00 an folgende Bankverbindung:Kontoinhaber: OPM Media GmbHKontonummer: 20119509Bankleitzahl: 70051995 SparkasseVerwendungszweck: 53094Für internationale Überweisungen:IBAN DE69700519950020119509BIC BYLADEM1ERDFür Ihre Zahlung setzen wir Ihnen eine letzte Frist bis Mittwoch, den 13. Juni 2012.Sollten Sie diese Frist verstreichen lassen, so werden wir den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von EUR 96,00 Forderungssumme unmittelbar GERICHTLICH GELTEND machen!Mit freundlichen Grüßen BuchhaltungOPM MediaPriel 585408 GammelsdorfTelefon: 0900-1000011-1*Telefax: 0900-1000011-9*UST-ID: DE261809932HRB 189573, Amtsgericht MünchenGF: Frank Drescher*Der Preis für Anrufe beträgt EUR 0,99/Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz. Mobilfunkpreise ggf. abweichend


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2012)

Ich hab die Schnauze voll schrieb:


> ... und da sollte sie auch bleiben...


Guter Plan ...


----------



## psychostudent (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo, auch ich habe heute gleich 2 solcher lächerlichen Mahnungen mit 2 verschiedenen Vertragsnummern per e-mail bekommen


----------



## Teddy290 (8 Juni 2012)

hey, ich habe heute auch die selbe email bekommen. hab sie net mal geöffnet...hab auch nie auf briefe oder ähnliches geantwortet...mir ist auch unklar das ich mich dort angemeldet hab.
ich hab grad mitbekommen das genau heute alle diese email bekommen haben ist es ne kettenmail also weiter ignorieren


----------



## pigah (9 Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist auch eine zweite mit einer anderen Vertragsnummer gekommen...die sind doch total verrückt!


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

Das ist keine Kettenmail sondern ein elektronischer Serienbrief. Natürlich sind die Vertragsnummern und die Empfängerdaten unterschiedlich.


pigah schrieb:


> ...die sind doch total verrückt!


Die ist ein DER und der ist bekannt dafür, dass er nicht so ist wie ihn andere gern hätten. In anderen Kulturen hätte man solche Idividuen längst in die Wüste geschickt aber wir haben ja hier einen Rechtsstaat, einen in dessen weiten Grenzen jeder machen kann, was er will.


----------



## Almeen (10 Juni 2012)

Also am Interessantesten finde ich, dass diese Mail plötzlich nicht mehr von einem Inkassounternehmen kommt, sondern von der Buchhaltung...


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2012)

Man versucht nachzuernten, dazu braucht es kein Inkassogeblubber. Außerdem ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt, ob man überhaupt eine Inkassoklitsche zur Verfügung hat.

Wenn einer keiner seriösen Tätigkeit nachgeht sondern der Lebensunterhalt sich überwiegend auf solche neumodische Weglagerei beschränkt, dem geht irgendwann auch mal die Kohle aus. Also muss neue her und was eignet sich da besser als auf altbewährte Strategien zurück zu greifen.

Es gibt sicher viele verängstigte Zeitgenossen, die nun tatsächlich bezahlen, obwohl sie bislang die Angelegenheit erfolgreich ausgesessen hatten. Womöglich zahlt sogar der eine oder andere wiederholt, ohne dass die notwendig wäre und einfach nur aus Naivität oder Bequemlichkeit oder gar beidem. Diesen Leuten ist nicht zu helfen und der Tank der Luxuskarossen des polyphemen Akteurs von der OPM wird auf diese einfache Weise sicher gefüllt werden.


----------



## Andy M. (10 Juni 2012)

Mir geht es genauso. Lange war Ruhe und jetzt diese blöde Mail. 
Im ersten Moment dachte ich, netter Versuch. Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute, die das Angebot annehmen um endlich Ruhe zu haben. Ich frage mich, ob das vielleicht ein Schuldanerkenntnis ist. Und dann haben die auch noch die Kontodaten, wer weiß, was die damit anfangen können.


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2012)

Nicht einschüchtern lassen ist die Devise


----------



## Tinka03 (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo 
Ich habe am Freitag auch das gleiche Schreiben bekommen. Den "Vertrag" habe ich 2010 abgeschlossen und jetzt hört es einfach nicht auf. Seitdem damals die erste Rechnung kam, habe ich nicht mehr reagiert, mich also nicht mehr dort angemeldet, aber auch nicht wieder abgemeldet. Sollte man das Abmelden vllt. machen oder diese Schreiben einfach aussitzen? Der Satz dem dem Schufa-Eintrag beschäftigt mich schon etwas


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 Juni 2012)

Tinka03 schrieb:


> Der Satz mit dem Schufa-Eintrag beschäftigt mich schon etwas


 
Das ist genau das, worauf er baut und was er eigentlich gar nicht mehr dürfte, nachdem ihm die Verbraucherzentrale vorm LG Landshut eine Klatsche gegeben hat. Aber offensichtlich erhöht das die Quote und nicht die Angst vor der Strafe.


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2012)

Mehr sog i ned ...
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...man-das-ernst-nehmen.33234/page-4#post-349371


----------



## Domi (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

habe die selbe e-mail bekommen! Leute keine Panik: War damals beim Anwalt und der hat mir auch versichert..einfach ignorieren.. die können garnix machen! Die drohen mit Inkasso ,weil die unter einem Hut stecken. Das Inkasso Unternehmen istz im gleichen Gebäude wie die OPM MEdia GMBH. Dazu wird öfters mit bestimmten gerichtsentschlüssen argumentiert: Das ist allerdings auch quatsch... googelt das ganze oder guckt bei youtube...da gibts genug Berichte.


----------



## l.verena (16 Juni 2012)

hallo,
ich habe genauso eine mail gekriegt, und bin ganz schön erschrocken, vor allem weil ich seit eindreiviertel jahren nix mehr von denen gehört habe.
nach dem ersten schreck kam es mir dann schon komisch vor, dass die jetzt plötzlich so kulant sein wollen, und mit 39 € ausgleichszahlung daher kommen. irgendwann einmal waren sie auch schon bei 150 € oder so. ich habe bei der vbz angerufen, und man hat mich ermutigt, auch dieses schreiben einfach zu ignorieren. ausserdem habe ich die mail ausgedruckt und an die vbz gefaxt, zur vorlage bei ihren anwälten.
gut zu wissen, dass ich mich mit dem opm-kram eigentlich gar nicht befassen muss...


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2012)

Nu isser total übergeschnappt: http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...eutschen-Zentralinkasso&p=1340543#post1340543


> Bitte erstatten Sie jetzt umgehend Anzeige bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle gegen Unbekannt wegen Missbrauchs Ihrer Daten. Die ermittelnden Beamten werden daraufhin mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen, um weitere hier gespeicherten Informationen zur Aufklärung des Vorgangs zu erhalten. Bitte seien Sie dort besonders freundlich und kooperativ. Sie können den Beamten helfen, wenn Sie Ihren Rechner zum Termin bei der Polizei mitbringen und die Begutachtung des Geräts von sich aus anbieten. Dies erspart den Beamten weitere Rückfragen und Ihnen Zeit.
> 
> Weiterhin stellen Sie bitte sämtliche von uns erhaltenen Rechnungen, Mahnungen und sonstige Nachrichten zwischen uns und Ihnen zusammen und übergeben Sie diese ebenfalls der Polizei.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

Vielleicht ganz gut daß ich dort nicht angemeldet bin ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Juni 2012)

Der *A*bzock-*E*rfahrener *G*ammelsdorfer meldet sich zu Wort:http://s14.directupload.net/images/120617/gx9pxisl.jpg

_[MOD-Edit: Bitte Copyrights bei den Bildern beachten]_


http://s14.directupload.net/images/120617/gx9pxisl.jpg


----------



## Dickerhals (18 August 2012)

Ich war gestern bei diesem Gammelsdorfer und habe eine Aufnahme seines Gewerbeschildes gemacht und seines Hauses.........Leider war er nicht zugegen oder wollte nicht aufmachen! Die KVR- steht da noch gar nicht drauf!? Sollte mal beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt anrufen!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Die KVR- steht da noch gar nicht drauf!?


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die KVR dort jemals erscheinen wird. Das wird das kürzeste, jemals angefangene Abzockprojekt unseres GSMA (= Gammelsdorfer SchulMädchen-Abzocker) sein.


----------



## Dickerhals (18 August 2012)

Hier nochmal eine Seite, wie sich Herr Bxxx Sxxx( gehört auch zu dem Verein und steht am Türschild) http://www.olivosmedia-gammelsdorf.com/unternehmen/ und jetzt noch ein paar Hausbilder, wo die Firma ihre internationalen Kunden vom Flughafen empfängt! Ich habe aber auch in die Offenlegung der GmbH geschaut, machen sehr gute Umsätze!

[Modedit by Hippo:Klarname editiert]


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 August 2012)

Kannst Du die Umsätze hier mal einstellen.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Umsätze hier mal einstellen.


 
Ich werde es später machen, da muss ich in den Bundesanzeiger rein! Er hat aber auch eine Menge Forderungen da stehen, ich vermute die stammen aus den ganzen ABO Zeug!


----------



## bernhard (19 August 2012)

Was im Bundesanzeiger steht, kann jeder dort selbst finden. Wir sind keine Veröffentlichungsplattform für Daten, die im Rahmen gesetzlicher Bestimmungen von Behörden verwaltet werden.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

bernhard schrieb:


> Was im Bundesanzeiger steht, kann jeder dort selbst finden. Wir sind keine Veröffentlichungsplattform für Daten, die im Rahmen gesetzlicher Bestimmungen von Behörden verwaltet werden.


 

Das hat der Frager wohl nicht gewußt, aber jetzt kann er schauen, weil es für jeden einsehbar ist! Du gehst auf den Bundesanzeiger und gibst dort die Firma ein, somit hat man die letzten Bilanzen auf Bild!
Wenn Du was erlesen kannst, denn auch das kann man drehen und wenden! Trotzdem ist es interessant!


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

@ Dickerhals

Wo findest Du denn da konkrete Angaben zum Umsatz ich sehe nur den statischen Jahresabschluss aber keine GuV?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2012)

Die GuV braucht nicht veröffentlicht zu werden, weshalb die die beim Bundesregister veröffentlichten Bilanzen nur wenig aussagekräftig sind. Immerhin kann man bei Olivosmedia erkennen, dass  Verbindlichkeiten in Höhe von ca. 250.000 Euro innerhalb eines Jahres abgebaut wurden. Aber wie gesagt, ohne die dazugehörige GuV kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen.


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

Das ist mir alles bekannt, war aber nicht die Frage. Eben WEIL es mir beaknnt ist, war die Frage, wo Du da Angaben zum Umsatz herauslesen kannst? Ich kann es nämlich nicht!


----------



## Dickerhals (25 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> @ Dickerhals
> 
> Wo findest Du denn da konkrete Angaben zum Umsatz ich sehe nur den statischen Jahresabschluss aber keine GuV?


 Du weißt schon was ich meine! Natürlich weißt Du das!


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

nein, ehrlich gesagt nicht, war weder rhetorisch noch spitzfindig gemeint. Umsatz kann ich aus den Angaben dort nicht (brauchbar, verlässlich) herauslesen. Die Zahlen können auf originellste Art & Weise zustande kommen (Verbindlichkeiten können z.B. kreativ zwischen den vielen verwobenen Gesellschaften hin- und her wandern, wenn es hilft). Daher war die Frage schon ernst gemeint, wo Du belastbare Umsatszahlen herhast. Wenn Du die auch nicht hast, ist´s ja auch ok, hatte mich halt nur gewundert.


----------



## Dickerhals (26 August 2012)

Wir wissen, dass sie Umsatz macht, oder gemacht hat und, oder das sie das Land nicht verlassen werden, auf Grund der Forderungen.


----------



## nönönö (26 August 2012)

@ Dickerhals

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, aber egal... "Wissen" im engeren Sinne ist das aber eher nicht.

Forderungen können z.B. komplett aus vermeintlichen Ansprüchen aus Abofallen bestehen, die dann aber nach entsprechenden Urteilen komplett abzuschreiben wären usw. Ich bin ja auf Deiner Seite, aber viel konkretes kann man da nun mal wirklich nicht herauslesen, das KANN Hand und Fuss haben, aber auch ausschließlich heiße Luft sein. Das können auch Posten sein, die aus steuerlichen Gründen zwischen den Gesellschaften kreativ hin und hergeschoben werden usw. Für "unseren" Fall hier ist das jedenfalls alles weitgehend bedeutungslos.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 August 2012)

Übrigens:


nönönö schrieb:


> Forderungen können z.B. komplett aus vermeintlichen Ansprüchen aus Abofallen bestehen, die dann aber nach entsprechenden Urteilen komplett abzuschreiben wären ....


Nicht komplett sondern nur die aus dem verhandelten Einzelfall. Den Rest der "Beute" kann der Anbieter behalten, wenn dies nicht in weiteren Fällen bestritten wird. Bei vielen tausenden Forderungen, bei denen etliche tausend (freiwillig unfreiwillig) bezahlt und nur wenige Kunden gestritten haben, bleibt unterm Strich womöglich ein stattliches Sümmchen übrig.


----------



## nönönö (26 August 2012)

Nun ja, das versteht sich doch wohl von selbst!?

Es ging ja nur darum, wie das zu lesen ist, bzw. was es wirklich konkret und "sicher" aussagt. Es ist halt so, dass der Posten "Forderungen" nicht zwingend auch "Vermögen" bedeutet und auch nicht realer "Umsatz". Theoretisch denkbar wäre durchaus, dass das die ganzen offenen Fälle sind, in denen abgemahnt wurde (somit eine vermeintliche Forderung begründet, die als solche gebucht wurde), aber nicht bezahlt wurden, die nun als Forderungen in den Büchern stehen, aber letztlich doch nie realisiert werden - auch ohne Klage von welcher Seite auch immer nicht, denn die einen zahlen nicht, die anderen klagen nicht, weil sie wissen, was rauskommt (Zitat aus einem anderen aber ähnlich gelagerten Fall mit anderen Protagonisten:  "Wir wollen die Dummen und die Angstzahler.").

Die werden dann auch ohne real verhandelten Einzellfall nie zu realisieren sein. Darum ging es ja jetzt... Umsätze kann man da jedenfalls nicht verlässlich herauslesen. Die Gewinne selbst werden sie ohnehin aus der GmbH transferiert haben, wenn sie da nicht so diletantisch agieren, wie bei der jungsten AGB-Abmahnwelle.


----------



## Dickerhals (26 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> @ Dickerhals
> 
> Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, aber egal... "Wissen" im engeren Sinne ist das aber eher nicht.
> 
> Forderungen können z.B. komplett aus vermeintlichen Ansprüchen aus Abofallen bestehen, die dann aber nach entsprechenden Urteilen komplett abzuschreiben wären usw. Ich bin ja auf Deiner Seite, aber viel konkretes kann man da nun mal wirklich nicht herauslesen, das KANN Hand und Fuss haben, aber auch ausschließlich heiße Luft sein. Das können auch Posten sein, die aus steuerlichen Gründen zwischen den Gesellschaften kreativ hin und hergeschoben werden usw. Für "unseren" Fall hier ist das jedenfalls alles weitgehend bedeutungslos.


 
Nein, da hast Du Recht, Wissen im direkten Sinne ist das nicht und Forderungen können noch ganz andere Hintergründe haben, ist klar!Wie willst Du Dir direktes Wissen über eine Firma verschaffen, dass wird schwierig, weil keiner gerne die Karten auf den Tisch legt, schon aus taktischen Gründen!

 Aber so funktioniert es auch nicht! Wer zuerst lügt, dem mußt Du es auch erstmal nachweisen, dass er gelogen hat und das kann wiederum Geld kosten! Eine Behauptung wird aufgestellt und die muss entkräftet werden! Ob das nun Recht ist, oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, dass ist ja das große Problem!

Mein Vorredner hat auch einen guten Einwurf, denn wenn wenige Ankläger gegenüber stehen, bleibt der Rest noch zur eigenen Verfügung und die Strafen werden eher Milde und es geht weiter, aber das wissen wir.

Der Reigentanz geht von der OL GmbH, die über Herrn F.D. Abmahnungen versendet, aber keinen juristischen Hintergrund hat und somit eine Kanzlei dazwischen schaltet, deren Name uns bekannt ist, die aber,scheint es, nicht geprüft hat. Somit geht es durch 3 und da muss schon viel bei rüber kommen sonst würde sich keiner die Mühe machen! Auch das ist eine Vermutung und kein Wissen. Ob die damit durchkommen? Wenn einer dazwischen einen Fehler gemacht hat und mehrere beim Staatsanwalt und Anwaltskammer vorstellig werden, behaupte ich zu sagen:" JA". Falls das hier nur von uns Newbies ins Leere geht, indem wir fleißig Nachweise schaffen und Vorschläge bringen, um dann auch noch gequengelt werden, weil wir unsere Meinung sagen, behaupte ich:" Nein" bringt überhaupt nichts!


----------



## nönönö (26 August 2012)

Ist alles ok, die Frage war nur, ob Du irgendwo Zahlen hast, die ich nicht habe/ sehe. Die Frage ist beantwortet, hast Du auch nicht, alles klar soweit...

Das das ganze System darauf aufbaut, dass kaluliert unterm Strich von 1000 Abmahnungen 100 bezahlt werden, ist ja nun auch keine wirklich neue Erkenntnis (Quoten aus dem Hamburger Prozess = 8 - 15%)  Was ich allerdings denke: Sie werden die aktive Gegenwehr bei der Gruppe der Gewerbetreibenden deutlich unterschätzt haben und haben einfach ihre Privatabmahnungen hochgerechnet. Das wird so nicht ansatzweise funzen, Gewerbetreibende ticken da anders!


----------



## Dickerhals (27 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ist alles ok, die Frage war nur, ob Du irgendwo Zahlen hast, die ich nicht habe/ sehe. Die Frage ist beantwortet, hast Du auch nicht, alles klar soweit...
> 
> Das das ganze System darauf aufbaut, dass kaluliert unterm Strich von 1000 Abmahnungen 100 bezahlt werden, ist ja nun auch keine wirklich neue Erkenntnis (Quoten aus dem Hamburger Prozess = 8 - 15%)  Was ich allerdings denke: Sie werden die aktive Gegenwehr bei der Gruppe der Gewerbetreibenden deutlich unterschätzt haben und haben einfach ihre Privatabmahnungen hochgerechnet. Das wird so nicht ansatzweise funzen, Gewerbetreibende ticken da anders!


 
Genau, das funzt bei Gewerbetreibenden eben nicht!

 Ich kenne leider aber auch mehrere Gewerbetreibende, denen es sehr, sehr gut geht und die auch bezahlen, um ihre Ruhe zu haben und, dass mußt Du Dir mal vorstellen, "Persönliche Haftung" unterschrieben haben. Ich habe ihn drauf aufmerksam gemacht....OK. Anwalt hat ihm dazu geraten!  Man muss da schon heftig aufpassen, was man da unterschreibt, wenn man unterschreibt!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ist alles ok, die Frage war nur, ob Du irgendwo Zahlen hast, die ich nicht habe/ sehe. Die Frage ist beantwortet, hast Du auch nicht, alles klar soweit...
> 
> Das das ganze System darauf aufbaut, dass kaluliert unterm Strich von 1000 Abmahnungen 100 bezahlt werden...


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Zunächst muss ich Dir Recht geben, dass Gewerbetreibende anders ticken, ja anders ticken müssen, weil sie in der Regel nicht mal wissen, weshalb sie genau abgemahnt wurden und schon von daher anwaltlichen Rat suchen werden. Dann kann man so eine Wettbewerbsabmahnung im Gegensatz zu eine Abofalle nicht einfach aussitzen, denn U+C werden ganz sicher Fristen gesetzt haben und auf die Einhaltung achten. Also spätestens beim Mahnungslauf wird der Abgemahnte i.d.R. einen Anwalt einschalten und sollte der nicht zu sehr mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wird er doch mal schauen, was es mit der Abmahnung auf sich hat. Nach 3 Klicks wird er dann ungefähr im Bilde sein und sollte er selbst nicht im Wettbewerbsrecht bewandert sein, so wird er seine Kollegen doch mal anrufen, die freundlicherweise die Hinweise auf den Rechtsmißbrauch veröffentlicht haben. Von daher kann die 10 %-Abofallen-Regel nicht aufgehen, als dass gerade Gewerbetreibende Abmahnungen einfach verabscheuen und bei Möglichkeit zur Gegenwehr dieses auch tun. Da stünden dann 10 % Zahlern eher 20 % Widerständler gegenüber. Und dann kommen noch die Eigenabmahnungen aufgrund mangelhafter AGB's etc. und die eigenen Urheberrechtsverletzungen hinzu!

Die Rechnung kann nicht aufgehen!


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

Das sind jatzt aber 2 Paar Schuhe! Was glaubst Du nicht?

Ich sage (aus dem Zusammenhang erkennbar), dass *die Abmahner*, mit der der Quote *kalkulieren*, die uns aus dem genannten Prozeß bekannt ist. Damit sage ich ja *NICHT* dass das hier aufgeht, im Gegenteil, ich sage ausdrücklich  ja "Gewerbetreibende ticken anders", das war die Kurzform dessen, was Du ausführlich beschrieben hast. Wir sind da völlig einer Meinung!


----------

